# Meine Seite bei Google finden



## ruNN0r (30. September 2010)

hi,
ich würde gerne meine Seite bei Google finden...
dazu habe ich mich bei Google registriert und einen Code geholt der nun bei mir auf der Seite per Meta-tag eingebunden wurde. Hat auch geklappt. Aber meine Seite ist nicht zu finden.
Hier mal die Meta-tags die ich eingetragen habe:

```
<META NAME="Description" CONTENT="[wurde gelöscht wegen der Google Suche...]">
  <meta name="google-site-verification" content="vSQgjeA9FvkV-jV8-nmi5L_N_mGjGO4DEf9o-e-QurM" />
  <META http-equiv="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
  <META NAME="robots" CONTENT="noindex,nofollow">
  <meta name="keywords" content="[wurde gelöscht wegen der Google Suche...]">
```



ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## Yaslaw (30. September 2010)

Falsches Forum. Hier gehts um PHP-Programmierung, nicht um HTML-Tags.
Irgendow im Webmaster-Internet Teil von Tutorials.de bist du besser aufgehoben


----------



## Flex (30. September 2010)

Bei Google wird man nicht einfach durch die Anmeldung gefunden, es besitzt eine komplexe Formel (oder einfach Willkür, genau weiß man das nicht  ) um zu ermitteln, wer wo auftaucht.
Grundsätzlich ist es eine Mischung aus Qualität der Texten, der Backlinks, der Wertigkeit der Description, Keywords sind kaum noch etwas wert und der grundsätzlichen OnPage Optimierung. Das bedeutet, wie gut sind deine Texte, sind sie auf die Keywords eingestimmt, unter denen du auch gefunden wirst, etc.
Eine gute SEO kostet einiges an Geld, das meiste lässt sich aber auch durch Recherche im Internet herausfinden, die meisten Quellen dafür sind allerdings Englisch.

Da es hier speziell um die Frage nach den HTML Teilen geht, hab ich es ins HTML Forum verschoben... Irgendwie haben wir keine wirklich passende Kategorie dafür.


----------



## SpiceLab (30. September 2010)

http://www.google.de/addurl/


----------



## tombe (30. September 2010)

Das hier finde ich aber komisch:


> <META NAME="robots" CONTENT="noindex,nofollow">



Zitat von SELFHTML:
<meta name="robots" content="index">. Damit erlauben Sie einem Suchprogramm ausdrücklich, Inhalte aus der aktuellen HTML-Datei an seine Suchdatenbank zu übermitteln (index = Indizierung).

<meta name="robots" content="nofollow">. Damit verbieten dem Suchprogramm, untergeordnete Dateien Ihres Projekts, zu denen Verweise führen, zu besuchen (nofollow = nicht folgen). Inhalte aus der aktuellen HTML-Datei darf es jedoch an seine Suchdatenbank übermitteln. Um auch dies zu verbieten, können Sie <meta name="robots" content="noindex, nofollow"> notieren.

<meta name="robots" content="all">. Damit erlauben Sie einem Suchprogramm ausdrücklich, Inhalte aus der aktuellen HTML-Datei und aus untergeordneten Dateien Ihres Projekts, zu denen Verweise führen, zu besuchen und an seine Suchdatenbank zu übermitteln.


----------



## zyclop (30. September 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> <meta name="robots" content="nofollow">. Damit verbieten dem Suchprogramm, untergeordnete Dateien Ihres Projekts, zu denen Verweise führen, zu besuchen (nofollow = nicht folgen). Inhalte aus der aktuellen HTML-Datei darf es jedoch an seine Suchdatenbank übermitteln. Um auch dies zu verbieten, können Sie <meta name="robots" content="noindex, nofollow"> notieren.



Würde auch sagen das wird das Problem sein. Und sonst warten :S


----------



## Hirnhamster (30. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich krieg ich gleich wieder Ärger mit yaslaw von wegen Eigenwerbung, aber die Frage ist sowas wie mein Spezialgebiet  Schau mal bei meinem Artikel zur Suchmaschinenoptimierung vorbei.

Wenn du in den Google index willst, dann gibt es zum einen die Möglichkeit über http://www.google.de/addurl/ (wie bereits erwähnt) und zum anderen die externe Verlinkung von anderen Seiten (also du setzt einen Link auf einer bereits indexierten Seite zu deiner Homepage). Dadurch kommt der Googlebot auf deine Seite und indexiert sie ebenfalls. Das geht meist schneller als über http://www.google.de/addurl/. Unterstützend kannst du deine Seite auch anpingen, zum Beispiel über http://www.pingler.com


----------



## ruNN0r (2. Oktober 2010)

Schön das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt.
Sorry dass ich mich nun erst melde.
Also bei Addurl habe ich die Seite bereits eingetragen. Beide Domains.
Ich habe das<meta name="robots" mal geändert auf "all". Evtl. wird das ja was. Hoffe ich mal!
Ok vielen Dank nochmal! Mal sehen wie es demnächst aussieht.


----------



## ruNN0r (11. November 2010)

hi ich bins nochmal.
Ist ja schon eine Zeit her das ich es gefragt habe aber leider klappt das alles immer noch nicht!
Ich habe alle Domains mit Kommentaren bei google/addurl/ hinzugefügt. Unteranderem habe ich alle Domains bei dem WebmasterTool eingetragen. Ebenfalls habe ich es mit einer Robots.txt versucht. UND ich habe einen Metatag versucht: <META NAME="robots" CONTENT="all">
leider 0 erfolg! selbst wenn ich bei google eine direkte Seitensuche mache wie: site:google.de finde ich die Seite nicht. Also ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache... evtl. habt ihr ja noch eine Idee.
Hirnmasters tut habe ich mir auch mal angesehen aber auch damit bin ich nicht weiter gekommen.

Selbst meine Seite ist drin: http://www.michelhp.de/
Und da steht nichts drin aktuell ^^
Und warum taucht http://www.nh-hygiene.de/
dort nicht auf?


----------



## SpiceLab (11. November 2010)

Eine Garantie, ob und wann Suchmaschinen eine Website im Index aufnehmen, besitzt man grundsätzlich nicht.

Eine Frage, die evtl. auschlaggebend sein könnte: Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Website, die Frames bzw. iFrames, oder auch Flash-gestützte Inhalte enthält?

//edit



ruNN0r hat gesagt.:


> Und warum taucht http://www.nh-hygiene.de/
> dort nicht auf?


Weil die Seite auf einem (von mir vermuteten) Frameset basiert.


----------



## ruNN0r (11. November 2010)

Ja also ich habe eine index.php die hat einen Frameset dort wird die Seite geladen. Dies dient nur dazu dass die Domain Adresse in der Adresszeile immer gleich bleibt! In der Index habe ich die Metatags drin.


----------



## SpiceLab (11. November 2010)

Google-Informationen für Webmaster: Meine Webseiten wurden nie in den Google-Index aufgenommen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2010)

Hi,
ansonsten gibt es auch die Google Webmaster-tools. Damit kann man seine Seite explizit anmelden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (11. November 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ansonsten gibt es auch die Google Webmaster-tools. Damit kann man seine Seite explizit anmelden.


Hat er doch längst nach eigener Aussage heute Mittag in Post #9 



ruNN0r hat gesagt.:


> Unteranderem habe ich alle Domains bei dem WebmasterTool eingetragen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2010)

Sorry, hab ich überlesen.

Gruß


----------



## ruNN0r (20. November 2010)

hi, also das klappt alles so nicht. Hab heute mit jemandem von KlickTel gesprochen und die Bieten da etwas ein. man wird bei Google im Ranking nach oben geschoben, bekommt kleinanzeigen und noch einiges mehr.... und die haben sich mal die Seite angesehen und laut Googleranking steht die seite bei google aber halt auf platz 580000 von 600000 Suchergebnissen ^^ finde ich zwar lustig dass ich die Seite gar nicht finde wenn ich die Domain eingebe aber naja!


----------



## SpiceLab (20. November 2010)

Ich hätte dich etwas intelligenter eingeschätzt, den empfohlenen Links zu folgen, und ihre Inhalte zu studieren, die unmißverständlich deine Frage nach dem "warum" beantworten 



			
				Meine Webseiten wurden nie in den Google-Index aufgenommen. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Meine Website ist erst seit kurzem im Internet und ich habe sie bereits angemeldet.*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Zitat-Quelle: http://www.google.de/intl/de//webmasters/2.html


----------

